# Looking for openings in the Seacoast area of NH



## jyotirvora (Jan 24, 2011)

I am a Magna Cum Laude CPC-A certified coder looking for openings near the Seacoast area of NH within 25 miles of Dover. I am looking for externships also if available. I am very hard working and a quick learner with attention to detail. Pl email to jyotirvora@yahoo.com. 
Thanks
Jyoti Vora


----------

